
How to Trick People into Saving Money - laken
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/05/how-to-trick-people-into-saving-money/521421/
======
1PlayerOne
Middle Class is not what it used to be. Living paycheck to paycheck is not
middle class.

